# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  samsung GT17500 usb Way

## mohamed73

* samsung  GT17500 usb Way*

----------


## bigsatt

جزاكم الله خيراا

----------

